

Google is hiding I/O tickets in developer documentation images - nolanbrown23
http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio-build.html

======
Aqueous
Ok, I followed a shortened link and it drops me into a fairly cool terminal
simulator with a space MUD-style game in it. But it's kind of creepy to have
the prompt print out as <my actual first name>@io

I know Google knows I'm logged in right now. I know that Google knows that I
know that I'm logged in right now. Still, it feels weird.

~~~
lam
That's because you're using Chrome?

------
bburky

        $ find /Applications/Android\ Studio.app/sdk/docs/images -type f | sed 's_/Applications/Android\ Studio.app/sdk/docs/images_http://developer.android.com/images_' | wget -x -i -
        $ diff -r developer.android.com/images /Applications/Android\ Studio.app/sdk/docs/images
        Binary files developer.android.com/images/admin/device-admin-activate-prompt.png and /Applications/Android Studio.app/sdk/docs/images/admin/device-admin-activate-prompt.png differ
        [...]
        

Sadly, they're all gone.

------
andrewweiser
Just found one. It's the "opportunity to purchase" a ticket to I/O.
Registration code should arrive within 24-48 hours.

~~~
tostitos1979
Darn ... I found four but none worked :(

------
davnola

        1. Start scraping all images from http://developer.android.com/training/ inside div.gc-documentation    
        2. Inspect manually
        3. Profit
    

Fun!

------
suyash
Very clever approach by Google (I was hoping for a coding test though :),
after getting the code (which is the URL), you will be directed to sign in to
your Google Account and then would have to complete the Space Mercury Mission
(Console Game) to win the Code for IO 2014. For the curious, this is what the
game looks like:
[http://i.imgur.com/b1LVoG8.png](http://i.imgur.com/b1LVoG8.png)

------
quaffapint
There's the one in... [http://developer.android.com/images/tools/as-
buildvariants.p...](http://developer.android.com/images/tools/as-
buildvariants.png) ...but I've tried everything I can make of that awful font
and can't seem to get the proper chars for the URL.

~~~
msie
First char is a 5.

------
brunolazzaro
It looks like they were hiding them in other places, such as old video
annotations...

Source:
[https://twitter.com/jc4p/status/456881857481547776](https://twitter.com/jc4p/status/456881857481547776)

------
bjonathan
example image with code for the curious :
[https://cloudup.com/cwt9rS66Agu](https://cloudup.com/cwt9rS66Agu)

~~~
suyash
what the game looks like:
[http://i.imgur.com/b1LVoG8.png](http://i.imgur.com/b1LVoG8.png)

------
suyash
What do you think Google is doing it that way? Do they want us all to
read/spend more time in their developer docs examining the images?

------
sethammons
It says I don't have valid credentials for the four or so I found. They all
seem like the same text adventure.

~~~
msie
Same here. Is it because I'm not in the US?

~~~
Nogwater
I'm in the US and tried at least 10, all with failure.

------
eudoxus
I have only come across the two, both on the link in the OP.

Has anyone found others?

------
msie
Argh, too late as usual.

------
rnirnber
where are you seeing the hiding I/O tickets?

~~~
mbreese
It looks like they changed the image to remove the watermark. The actual code
has already been claimed.

~~~
rnirnber
FML

~~~
spectralnischay
I can still see the 2 URLs?

